
Modified laser cutter prints 3-D objects from powder - ph0rque
http://news.rice.edu/2016/02/22/modified-laser-cutter-prints-3-d-objects-from-powder-2/
======
dang
Url changed from [http://phys.org/news/2016-02-bioengineers-open-source-
laser-...](http://phys.org/news/2016-02-bioengineers-open-source-laser-
sintering-printer.html), which points to this.

